# Toasting white oak



## dwhill40 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello, 

Looking for some been there and done that. I cut a hilltop White Oak four years ago and had it cut into 1/2 inch planks and it has been air drying since. My vines I planted the same time are looking promising this year. I'm planning on oaking and I'm wondering if anyone has actually toasted white oak in an oven or on a grill and can give me some parameters. I'm looking for a light toast.

TIA


----------



## richmke (Jul 9, 2016)

"You'll toast the barrel without a lid on it for about 40 minutes at 320 - 325 F"
http://www.fs.fed.us/wildflowers/ethnobotany/documents/OakAgingAndWine.pdf


----------



## MisterEd (Oct 2, 2016)

You can run them through a table saw to where they are about .030 thick and then cut them up into strips. You can use a propane torch if have a deft touch or an oven somewhere under 200 degrees for 15-20 mins. I like a heavy roast or slight char. A barbecue grill can do a good job if you rotate & flip them frequently. Avoid sapwood on the boards as heartwood is what you're really after AFAIK.


----------



## dwhill40 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I'll give that a shot and test in a gallon jug before going all in. Any ideas on how I might test and find out the "taste" before I ruin some good wine?

Thanks,


----------



## MisterEd (Oct 3, 2016)

dwhill40 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll give that a shot and test in a gallon jug before going all in. Any ideas on how I might test and find out the "taste" before I ruin some good wine?
> 
> Thanks,



It is best to start on the light side with oak additions According to my reference material around 2.5 g of oak per liter will get you to the "recognition threshold" and up to 15 g/L for a healthy dose. Small oak pieces can reach extraction equilibrium in as little as a week. I would check it every couple days to see how it is changing and then make a decision as to when you want to stop. Using a gallon jug sounds like a good idea.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 4, 2016)

I cut my oak 1/4 to 3/8 by 1/2 or so. 7-8 in long. Toast in the oven @ 400F till my wife yells STOP THE SMOKE, or the fire alarm goes off, whichever is first. It is the process that has had the most impact on adding flavor and body to my wine making.


----------



## dwhill40 (Oct 5, 2016)

Good info Thanks!


----------



## dwhill40 (Aug 25, 2017)

Used an old cookie sheet and a gas grill to toast to a light golden color. Worked perfectly.


----------



## jburtner (Aug 25, 2017)

The JD 1/2 barrel cost 39 @ HD. Two staves gave me tons of 1/2 x 1/2 x 5 pieces. 

Toasted @ 400F for 4hr. I'll post pics of the sticks later but I'll never buy spirals or any similar product again. 

Cheers! 
-johann


----------

